

Quick Look plugins for developers - ingve
https://github.com/sindresorhus/quick-look-plugins

======
Zirro
Enabling text selection in Quick Look through "defaults write com.apple.finder
QLEnableTextSelection -bool TRUE" has been very useful together with
QLStephen.

------
tcas
One more that I like is:
[http://www.mothersruin.com/software/SuspiciousPackage/](http://www.mothersruin.com/software/SuspiciousPackage/)

Shows the contents of any pkg file including scripts

------
ljoshua
Ah, very nice! Any commentary on if it affects the speed of Quick Look in
general? (I've noticed Quick Look getting slower in the last couple
generations of OS X, and don't want to dog it down any more.)

~~~
toyg
In general, I don't see much of a difference. When you open files affected by
the plugins, however, you're relying on plugin code, so things can change.

For example, I have an XML file that is 15 MB. Before I installed these
plugins, Quicklook would take about a second to show it as a simple text file,
basically. Now it takes much longer (about 10 seconds) but the output is
nicely formatted (well, "nicely": it seems to fail pretty quickly on one CDATA
node, so most of the document is not formatted correctly... but I digress).
Clearly QLColorCode is adding a big overhead when invoked.

------
MaxGabriel
I highly recommend this Provisioning Profile Quick Look plugin for iOS
Developers
[https://github.com/chockenberry/Provisioning](https://github.com/chockenberry/Provisioning)

It'll give you information like whose devices have been added to the
provisioning profile, the type of profile (e.g. Ad Hoc), the App Name and ID,
and valid certificates for the profile.

------
jason_slack
These are helpful! Thank you so much for making them available.

------
dannowatts
wow, i would use nearly ever single one of those. great job AND thanks for
sharing!

